# Kaufberatung: Leise CPU Kühler für Sockel 1155 - nicht zum übertakten



## Kreon (13. Februar 2012)

*Kaufberatung: Leiser CPU Kühler für Sockel 1155 gesucht - nicht zum übertakten*

Ich habe nen i2400 mit nem Boxed Kühler. Zuerst dachte ich, so laut können die Boxedlüfter ja nicht sein. Aber das Ding macht nen Höllenlärm. Egal ob mit 2000 oder 1000 rpm (kaum besser). Vielleicht bin ich auch nur etwas verwöhnt von meinem alten CPU-Kühler.
Deswegen, such ich jetzt einen preisgünstigen, leisen Kühler. Die CPU wird nicht übertaktet, ausreichend Airflow im Gehäuse ist durch 3 Gehäuselüfter vorhanden.

Edit: Nebenfrage - wie warm dürfen denn die neuen i5 Prozessoren unter Last werden? Und was sind normale idle-Temps mit einem Boxed-Kühler?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2012)

Scythe Katana 3 oder Samurai zz. Kosten um die 20€, mehr braucht man nicht. Und die wären sogar für OC noch geeignet, denn bis man WEGEN der Temp nicht mehr weiterkommt, muss man schon recht viel übertakten.


Wegen der Wärme: keine Ahnung, aber schau doch mal beim Board-BIOS beim Healthstatus oder so ähnlich. Da ist sicher eine Temp eingestellt, ab der der PC sich melden soll. Da kannst Du sicher nochmal 10 Grad drauflegen, bevor es wirklich kritisch wird.


----------



## Kreon (13. Februar 2012)

Bei Hardwarevesand steht bei beiden Kühlern, dass die nur für Socket 1156 geeignet wären und keine Rede ist von Socket 1155. Beinhaltet die Socket 1156 Kompatibiliät auch die für 1155?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2012)

ja, das passt - die haben die INfos nur nicht geupdated. Schau mal hier Scythe Katana 3 (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCKTN-3000) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Scythe Katana 3 Intel (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366) (SCKTN-3000I) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Scythe Samurai ZZ (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCSMZ-2000) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Scythe Samurai ZZ Rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCSMZ-2000 Rev. B) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

es gibt ansonsten auch noch eine Version NUR für AMD.


----------



## Zocker15xD (17. Februar 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> Ich habe nen i2400 mit nem Boxed Kühler. Zuerst dachte ich, so laut können die Boxedlüfter ja nicht sein. Aber das Ding macht nen Höllenlärm. Egal ob mit 2000 oder 1000 rpm (kaum besser). Vielleicht bin ich auch nur etwas verwöhnt von meinem alten CPU-Kühler.
> Deswegen, such ich jetzt einen preisgünstigen, leisen Kühler. Die CPU wird nicht übertaktet, ausreichend Airflow im Gehäuse ist durch 3 Gehäuselüfter vorhanden.
> 
> Edit: Nebenfrage - wie warm dürfen denn die neuen i5 Prozessoren unter Last werden? Und was sind normale idle-Temps mit einem Boxed-Kühler?



Also mit dem Boxed-Kühler wird er im Idle schon mind. 35 Grad warm. Mit meinem Katana 3 wird er im Idle aber nicht mehr als 25 Grad warm und unter Last (BF3) auch nicht mehr als ca. 40 Grad.


----------



## Fraggerick (17. Februar 2012)

1156 und 1155 haben den gleichen lochabstand.


----------

